# Rig Trip 5/18



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

Exited about going on my first trip since June, had motor issues and neck surgery. Started out around 4 am from Dadeville AL, it is along trip pulling the boat to Orange Beach. The trip went fairly smooth for the most part. After stops at Walmart, Burger King, 2 fill-ups for the truck and Sam's Bait and Tackle we made it to Boggy Point Left around 11:45. Loaded the boat with gear and passengers and headed out around 1 pm seas were kind of rough for the crew to handle so we ran at a slow comfortable pace. Put out some trolling lures just in case someone was hungry on the way out. Only had 2 hits, both were 15 in AJ's which went back to grow up for another day. Stopped at a couple a smallish weed patches along the way, no body was home and one of the crew caught the flue and was miserable the rest of the trip. Arrived at the Petronius around 8:30 and started jigging for tuna, and a couple of hook-ups which were lost then here comes Mr. Jaws. We caught and release 2 small sharks and one that was 5-6 feet which decided it like our jig so much that he kept it as a souvenir. After loosing several jigs to sharks and not a single tuna to show for our efforts we decided to head north to the Unocal rig fished around for a while, no hits on live pin fish but we did catch several red porgies. Headed over to 252 for the morning AJ bite but all we found were more sharks so we headed back east and picked up one AJ at the Unocal and lost several to the structure even with drags tight. Tried pulling them with the boat but lost them to hook pulls. Headed to some structure in 220 ft to try for some mingos. managed to get a few footballs even though the depth sounder started acting up and could not see what we were doing, just had to put it on the "x" and hope for the best. Sorry no pictures, but their wasn't a lot to brag about anyway. Just glad to back on the water. Pulled the boat back home to fix a few things before ARS opens in June. 

Tight Lines everyone.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Dang that don't sound good for us this weekend im trying my first rig trip hopping to catch black fin and have no clue what we are doing. And that rig is one everyone talks about being good hope they just were sleeping when you were there.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the report. K-dog: I'd make sure I'm back by Sat night. It's supposed to get pretty sporty out there on Sunday as far as I can tell.


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Petronius*

Yeah, it's a long way to go just to feed jigs to sharks. I believe I'll do my tuna trips like they say you should eat oysters, only in months with an "R". Hope you have better luck than I did. It will help if your bottom machine working and you can find them. I was blind so all I could do was move around and hope to find them. I tried chunking but that did not work either. Good luck and hope you have a safe trip.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear you didnt have better luck Wayne. Maybe it's because my phone didin't ring. Just kidding, hope fishing improves. Hang in there and you'll get them soon enough.


----------

